# Hand Cannon 460 S&W



## komatsuvarna (Nov 6, 2010)

I spelled the title wrong and cant change it lol..... anyways, I Picked up a encore 460 2 weeks ago. I know some of you way wonder why such a big caliber. I hog and bear hunt with dogs. I wanted something a little hotter than a 44 mag. A 44 mag will usually do the job, unless its a really thick/fat bear then its hard to get penetration out of factory loads. Dont want to take a chance on a bear going through 5,000.00 dollars worth of dogs. Ive carried a rifle for years, but its getting heavy and is a discomfort when you carry 2 layers of clothes, lead 2 or 3 dogs and all the other garb I carry along.

I just love this gun. It will shoot 45 long colt, 454 casull, or the 460 S&W magnum. The 45s is like shooting a 38 special. The 454s isnt to bad, about like a 44 mag out of a 8 in barrel revolver. Its plenty managable and quiet accurate. The 460s is a real handful lol. It kicks straight back and not up. Its a blast to shoot, but to many shots is not so fun. Anyways, Ive rattled enough.....


----------



## deeker (Nov 6, 2010)

Better send it to me.

How about hanging a Red Dot scope on it?

Before you send it, of course.

Kevin


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 6, 2010)

deeker said:


> Better send it to me.
> 
> How about hanging a Red Dot scope on it?
> 
> ...



LOL, I may get a scope for it just to play with. For now im gonna leave the iron sights on it as most of our shots is less than 30 yards, 50 at the very most.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweet! 

I love a big bore handgun!


If you want a real kick in the tank, try a .45-70 out of one of those. Talk about fun! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 7, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> I wanted something a little hotter than a 44 mag.



Job well done! I've been waiting awhile for a buddy of mine to come off his Performance Center 460. He knows I'm first in line....



If ya'll want to see some recoil, check out this .600 Nitro. I've laughed for hours at this guy..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHsEojBGojI


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 7, 2010)

2000ssm6 said:


> If ya'll want to see some recoil, check out this .600 Nitro. I've laughed for hours at this guy..



Ive seen that before.....some funny chit!!!! Id like to have been there to see it.:jawdrop::jawdrop:


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 10, 2010)

*My old limp wrist can't stand the recoil*

I have 240 grain cast bullets loaded for the 29 & semi-wad cutters
for the Python .357 in .38. If I need more punch, a .30-06 is handy.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 10, 2010)

CGC4200 said:


> I have 240 grain cast bullets loaded for the 29 & semi-wad cutters
> for the Python .357 in .38. If I need more punch, a .30-06 is handy.



I haven't shot the .460 yet but the .500 is very tame with the mag loads. The brake helps out alot. Fun to shoot but a little expensive, I'd have to do some reloads.

One gun I will not shoot is the 329PD in .44mag and of course that .600 Nitro. That video is so funny.That had to be the equalivent of a hand held 105mm.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a smith and wesson 460 and its so truly amazing. i love the look on peoples faces when i touch it off. its a heavy gun and doesnt kick bad at all.


----------



## GASoline71 (Nov 13, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> I spelled the title wrong and cant change it lol..... anyways,



Fixed it for ya! 

Gary


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Nov 13, 2010)

this is the 460 that i have...... monster.


<iframe title="YouTube video player" class="youtube-player" type="text/html" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CyyMyJ_hJPI" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## little possum (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw/held a 45-70 revolver the other day. 

3 ?'s
Why?
What? would you do with it?
How much? haha


----------



## Walt41 (Nov 15, 2010)

I had the pleasure of shooting my brothers not too long ago and I agree, they are a "hand cannon"

Awesome gun!


----------



## KD57 (Nov 15, 2010)

Sweet !! You WILL need ear protection when you shoot it, lol.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 15, 2010)

little possum said:


> I saw/held a 45-70 revolver the other day.
> 
> 3 ?'s
> Why?
> ...



Why does it take a 3120 to cut cookies?


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 15, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Why does it take a 3120 to cut cookies?



What a choice for a bear/hog gun!  

T/C makes a fantastic product, and stand behind it. 

I blew up a 7MM Rem Aristocrat when I was in my teens, T/C sent me a new one, even when I was very sure it was an over-powder issue on my behalf. 

That .460 has more energy @ 100 yards then a .454 Casull has leaving the muzzle! It is easily twice the energy as a .44 magnum, and I have never heard a complaint (whiten reason) about the .44 Mag's performance. 




CGC4200 said:


> I have 240 grain cast bullets loaded for the 29 & semi-wad cutters
> for the Python .357 in .38. If I need more punch, a .30-06 is handy.



Elmer would be proud! 

The 240Gr SWC out of a stiff Linotype (good tin content) with 24 Gr's of H-2400 is my go-2 .44 load. 

Not a real long life to your brass, but does a good job on contact! 

We all would do well tipping our hats to Mr Keith for getting this ball rolling. 

Here is a good read on the true nature of big-bore fanatics everywhere.....


> Elmer Keith: 1899-1984 Link:
> 
> By John Taffin
> 
> ...



Cont:


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 15, 2010)

Cont: From-link:


> Elmer also wrote 10 books, beginning with Sixgun Cartridges and Loads in 1936 and ending with his autobiography, Hell, I was there! In 1979. Two of his books are absolute musts for handgunners, those are his last one, his autobiography, and, of course his Sixguns, first published in 1955.
> 
> To some, Elmer Keith was a throwback out of touch with modern times. After all, he’sd choose a .45 Colt SA over a modern DA 9mm, but then anyone who knows handguns and had to bet his life would certainly feel safer with the old .45. I know I would.
> 
> ...


----------



## little possum (Nov 15, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Why does it take a 3120 to cut cookies?



Well you see...

Use it for work too


----------

